# Φανταστικά και χρήσιμα ονόματα



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

Με αφορμή τη συζήτηση με έναν μεταφραστή που επιμελούμαι, σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω ένα νήμα υποδοχής για ένα αρχαίο, γνωστό μεταφραστικό θέμα και να συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ παραδείγματα και ιδέες.

Εννοώ τη χρήση ονοματεπωνύμων και τοπωνυμίων που έχουν κατασκευαστεί από τον συγγραφέα με σκοπό να σπάσουν τον τέταρτο τοίχο. Να δώσουν μια υπόδειξη για τη λύση του μυστηρίου ή για την καταγωγή του ήρωα, να προσφέρουν ένα χαμόγελο στον αναγνώστη με ένα άκακο (ή μοχθηρό, γιατί όχι) λογοπαίγνιο, να δώσουν επιπλέον πληροφορίες.

Τα θέματα που απασχολούν τον μεταφραστή σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι:

1) Πόσο απαραίτητη είναι η πληροφορία; Μπορεί να την δώσει με άλλον, όχι ιδιαίτερα παρεμβατικό, τρόπο, πρέπει να την δώσει ακόμη και αν χρειαστεί να καταφύγει σε κάποια κακάσχημη και αποστασιοποιητική υποσημείωση, ή δεν έγινε και τίποτε αν την σφάξει στο γόνατο;

2) Αν αποφασίσει να την αποδώσει με ονοματοπλασία, ποιοι δρόμοι ανοίγονται μπροστά του και τι πρέπει να προσέξει; Μπορεί παλιότερα να μην αναρωτιόταν ο αναγνώστης όταν διάβαζε για τον Γιάννη Αγιάννη· σήμερα γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι οι Γάλλοι Γιάννηδες είναι Ζαν και ανάλογα περιμένουμε ότι θα το γνωρίζει και ο μεταφραστής.

3) Οι κρυμμένες παγίδες για τον μεταφραστή που δεν θα αναγνωρίσει ένα τέτοιο «κρυφό» όνομα ή τόπο, που δεν θα καταλάβει ότι ο συγγραφέας μπορεί κάτι να θέλει να μας πει όταν ο ένας ήρωάς του λέγεται π.χ. (διακριτικότατα... ) κύριος Ίπποπτος;

Να εξηγήσω με το παράδειγμα που πέρασε από τα χέρια μου:

Ο συγγραφέας, αμερικανός γιατρός, με ιατρείο σε περιοχή όπου κατοικούν μειονότητες (μαύροι, λατινογενείς), λέει σχετικά με την παχυσαρκία:

[...]Wanda B. Thinner, age 46, was such a patient who came to see me...​
Ο μεταφραστής (εφόσον πιάσει το λογοπαίγνιο --εδώ είναι εύκολο) μπορεί εδώ, π.χ.:

1) Να αγνοήσει ή να αδιαφορήσει για το λογοπαίγνιο, π.χ. με 

_α) Ένας τέτοιος ασθενής ήταν η 46χρονη Wanda B. Thinner, που με επισκέφτηκε... _
Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε. Ο μεταφραστής (που ίσως δεν το 'πιασε κιόλας) είναι διατεθειμένος να αφήσει τον εαυτό του εκτεθειμένο σε κάθε δίκαιη κριτική.

_β) Ένας τέτοιος ασθενής ήταν η 46χρονη Γουάντα Μπ. Θίνερ, που με επισκέφτηκε... _
Ενισχυμένη και χειρότερη εκδοχή του προηγουμένου (η απλογράφηση μας μάρανε...)

2) Να προσπαθήσει να εξελληνίσει το λογοπαίγνιο (με τη δυσκολία ότι η δράση είναι σε περιβάλλον που ζητάει ξένα ονόματα, βλ. Γιάννης Αγιάννης). Π.χ.

_α) Ένας τέτοιος ασθενής ήταν η 46χρονη Maria B. Spangos, που με επισκέφτηκε... _
Εδώ, η απλογράφηση μάλλον θα ξενερώσει εντελώς την προσπάθεια...:)

β) Ένας τέτοιος ασθενής ήταν η 46χρονη Ναντίν Άτιζα, που με επισκέφτηκε...
Εδώ υπάρχει ξένο όνομα, αλλά το λογοπαίγνιο είναι μάλλον αδιαφανές για τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη.

Θα πρότεινα λοιπόν να συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ:

α) Τα πονηρά ονόματα σαν της κ. Wanda B. Thinner, για να μην την πατάμε τόσο εύκολα. (Hint: Κάντε μια βουτιά σε ταινίες του πράκτορα 007).
β) Ιδέες για την απόδοσή τους
και, γιατί όχι,
γ) Ωραίες ιδέες και αποδόσεις από το παρελθόν

(Α, και εννοείται: κάθε βελτιωτική προσφορά για το παράδειγμα με τον γιατρό, ευπρόσδεκτη).


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 17, 2010)

_«Ένας τέτοιος ασθενής ήταν η 46χρονη *Θελογίνο Σανίδα*, που με επισκέφτηκε...»
Πολύ καλό λογοπαίγνιο πάντως :)
_


----------



## jurgarden (Sep 17, 2010)

Επειδή είπες για 007 και επειδή πάντα με τον 007 σκέφτομαι πάντα ένα συγκεκριμένο όνομα τέτοιου τύπου, θα ενδιέφερε να ακούσω μια απόδοση του ονόματος μιας γυναίκας από τον Χρυσοδάκτυλο:

Το όνομά της είναι Pussy Galore...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> _«Ένας τέτοιος ασθενής ήταν η 46χρονη *Θελογίνο Σανίδα*, που με επισκέφτηκε...»
> Πολύ καλό λογοπαίγνιο πάντως :)
> _


Παρομοίως...:)



jurgarden said:


> Επειδή είπες για 007 και επειδή πάντα με τον 007 σκέφτομαι πάντα ένα συγκεκριμένο όνομα τέτοιου τύπου, θα ενδιέφερε να ακούσω μια απόδοση του ονόματος μιας γυναίκας από τον Χρυσοδάκτυλο:
> 
> Το όνομά της είναι Pussy Galore...



Μα... Πούσι Γκαλόρ (απλογράφηση, περ. 1β ). Τι εννοείς;


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα... Πούσι Γκαλόρ (απλογράφηση, περ. 1β ). Τι εννοείς;


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pussy_Galore
Concerned about censors, the film's producers thought about changing her name to "Kitty Galore", but kept the original name when British newspapers began to refer to Honor Blackman as "Pussy" in the lead up to production. She is the oldest actress to play a Bond Girl. ​Στα 85 της πια η Μπλάκμαν...  

Είχα την περιέργεια να δω αν μετέφρασαν το όνομα στις άλλες γλώσσες, αλλά βαρέθηκα να το ψάξω πολύ. Ο Ιταλός προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει το λογοπαίγνιο:
"Pussy galore" in italiano è traducibile come "fica in abbondanza", dato che galore è traducibile come in abbondanza, a iosa, a fiumi, a bizzeffe, in gran copia mentre invece pussy corrisponde al nome volgare della vagina.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pussy_Galore​
Πώς να το μεταφράσεις το παντέρμο όταν υπάρχει και λογοκρισία... Νίτσα; Δε λέει. Άλλωστε δεν έχουμε μεταγλώττιση, το ακούει ο άλλος: «Που 'σαι καλό». Αν μείνεις πιστός στο πρωτότυπο και θεωρήσεις ότι έχει κάτι το γερμανικό η Μπλάκμαν, τότε «Ουνοθύελλα». Αφού σκεφτείς διάφορες τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες, το μεταγράφεις και κοιμάσαι τον ύπνο του δικαίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με την γουίκη, ο Μποντ ξυπνάει και την βλέπει από πάνω του. Ακολουθεί ο διάλογος:
James Bond: Who are you?
Pussy Galore: My name is Pussy Galore.
James Bond: I must be dreaming.​Κατά τη γερμανική βίκη, ο αρχικός διάλογος (που κόπηκε) ήταν:
„I'm Pussy Galore“ - „I know, but what's your name?“​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> _α) Ένας τέτοιος ασθενής ήταν η 46χρονη Maria B. Spangos, που με επισκέφτηκε... _
> Εδώ, η απλογράφηση μάλλον θα ξενερώσει εντελώς την προσπάθεια...:)



Ορίστε και παραλλαγές των προτάσεων που δεν ξενερώνουν στην απλογράφηση, με υπαρκτά ονόματα:

Telogina («Θεολογίνα») Sanidad
Nadina Tease


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]Πώς να το μεταφράσεις το παντέρμο όταν υπάρχει και λογοκρισία... Νίτσα; Δε λέει. Άλλωστε δεν έχουμε μεταγλώττιση, το ακούει ο άλλος: «Που 'σαι καλό». Αν μείνεις πιστός στο πρωτότυπο και θεωρήσεις ότι έχει κάτι το γερμανικό η Μπλάκμαν, τότε «Ουνοθύελλα». Αφού σκεφτείς διάφορες τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες, το μεταγράφεις και κοιμάσαι τον ύπνο του δικαίου.


 
Άλλη μια τέτοια σαχλαμάρα: Πολυφήμου Νίτσα. 
Αν και για την Μπλάκμαν σ' εκείνη την ταινία ίσως να ταίριαζε καλύτερα: 
James Bond: Ποια είσαι;
Pussy Galore: Λέγομαι Πολύμου Νάρα.
James Bond: Μάλλον όνειρο βλέπω.
(Dream on, James.)

Μα όπως λες, Νικέλ, όλα αυτά σκοντάφτουν στο ηχητικό, επομένως Πού 'σαι, καλό μου; Χαρώ το γω! 
Πούσι Γκαλόρ και τέρμα οι κρυάδες.

Πώς είπατε; Δεν υπάρχει όνομα Νάρα; 
Ο γκούγκλης διαφωνεί. 
Και το slang.gr.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ορίστε και παραλλαγές των προτάσεων που δεν ξενερώνουν στην απλογράφηση, με υπαρκτά ονόματα:
> 
> Telogina («Θεολογίνα») Sanidad
> Nadina Tease


 
Άλλες δυο ιδέες: 
Μακαρία Ν. Αδυνάτιζα
Ευτυχία Ν. Μαιστέκα


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 19, 2010)

Σας έχω μια πρόταση για την Πούσι:

Pussy Galore = Καλλίστη Μ--νάρα (ή και Μανάρα, αν και χάνεται κάπως το αρχικό λογοπαίγνιο...)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 19, 2010)

Σ' ένα πρόσφατο Τζέιμς Μποντ, Tomorrow Never Dies, νομίζω... η πυρηνική επιστήμονας είναι η Denise Richards ή Christmas κάτι στην ταινία (βαριέμαι να ψάξω, συγχωρήστε με). 

Στην τελευταία σκηνή, έχουν διασωθεί μέσα σε μια φουσκωτή βάρκα και ο Τζέιμς χώνεται μαζί της κάτω από μια κουβέρτα και ό,τι ήθελε προκύψει... 
Και στο τέλος λέει την εξής ατάκα: Christmas comes (cums) twice a year...


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 19, 2010)

Ορίστε και μια καλή πηγή που με οδήγησε το ότι θυμήθηκα ότι στις ταινίες του Austin Powers είχε πολλά τέτοια ονόματα. Και ιδού η απόδειξη για τα κορίτσια του Μποντ και του Πάουερς...

http://www.slangcity.com/movie_quote/bondgirls.htm

Και η όμορφη Φάμκε Γιάνσεν ως Xenia Onatopp... Δείτε στο 2:56''


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Σας έχω μια πρόταση για την Πούσι:
> 
> Pussy Galore = Καλλίστη Μ--νάρα (ή και Μανάρα, αν και χάνεται κάπως το αρχικό λογοπαίγνιο...)


 
Παρόμοιο και λίγο πιο σεμνό για να περάσει από τη λογοκρισία, μα ακατάλληλο για Πατρινούς:
Καλλιόπη Μ. Νάρα

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, επειδή το Καλλιόπη - το όνομα*, όχι η σημασία του - δεν θα ταίριαζε στην Μπλάκμαν, στη συνέχεια θα έβαζα τον Μποντ να τη λέει Νάρα.

*Είμαι προκατειλημμένος γιατί έχω μια θεία Καλλιόπη - αφού ο παππούς εμπνεύστηκε από τις Μούσες για τις 3 από τις 4 κόρες του - αλλά νομίζω ότι για πολλούς η σύναψη "κυρά Καλλιόπη" έρχεται αυτόματα στον νου. Άσε που έχει και φανταρίστικη, εντελώς διαφορετική σημασία.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 19, 2010)

Αυτό με την Ντενίζ Ρίτσαρντς είναι από το ''The World is not Enough'', όπου παίζει και η ατάκα (με το όνομα του τίτλου μέσα), ανάμεσα σε Μποντ και τον χαρακτήρα που υποδύεται η Σοφί Μαρσό (ή Μαρσώ).. 
-''Ι could have given you the world''
-''the world is not enough''
-''Foolish sentiment''
-''Family motto''.


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

Και σε μια άλλη ταινία 007 υπάρχει η Onatopp την οποία απέδωσαν στα ελληνικά ως Αποπάνοφ.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113189/


----------

